# Bumper insert stolen/fell off



## alexgoat06 (Aug 27, 2012)

This sucks! New and gone lol. Anyone has one for sale shoot me a pm!


----------



## aardennc (Jan 27, 2013)

I bought a salvage car. the rear valance had been removed before I got it. I wanted to put one back on but found them to be very expensive. I bought the least expensive one I could find. it cost me $200 and was in poor shape. some that were perfect were as much as $600. good luck.


----------

